# Gracias por + sustantivo



## Jink

*Gracias por la gran hospitalidad durante mi pasado viaje a Francia.
*Está cordialmente invitada a Chile cuando lo desee.
¿Cómo puedo traducir esta frase? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Jink , puedes escribir en Francés : 

Merci pour votre hospitalité durant mon dernier voyage en France.
Je vous remercie pour votre hospitalité, lors de mon dernier voyage en France.

Tu es cordialement invitée au Chili quand tu voudras / lorsque tu le voudras.

Saludos


----------



## JOU

hola , si te quieres dirigir a ella de manera más cortés, de usted, propongo: 

 Je vous remercie  énormément pour votre  hospitialitée pendant mon dernier voyage en France
 Vous êtes cordialement invitée au Chili quand vous voudriez


----------



## grillita

Hola me pueden ayudar a traducir esto al francés?
Muchas gracias!:

Querido Xavier, muchas gracias por la piedra del desierto.
Saludos desde México.

estamos en contacto


----------



## puliku

Hola,

yo te propongo lo siguiente:

(Mon) Cher Xavier, merci beaucoup pour la/ta pierre du désert.
Un bonjour du Mexique.

On reste en contact.

A ver si te corresponde

Puli!


----------



## grillita

gracias puli!


----------



## raztecatl

Bonjour

Alguien podría hacerme el grandísimo favor de ayudarme a transcribir ésta frase al Francés???

GRACIAS POR TU VISITA  = Merci par ta visite ???

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Ofboir

"Merci *pour* ta visite", "Merci *de* ta visite"
Con "par" no se dice ...


----------



## raztecatl

Excelente, muchísimas gracias!!!
Saludos.


----------



## languagemaster

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Comment le dis-je?  

Je croix que c´est ...     Grace a ta maman des fleurs...

Ou Merci a ta maman des fleurs

Qu´est-ce qui est correct?



Corrigez-moi quel que ce soit!  Merci!"

Ou bien un  autre exemple.........

Gracias a ti por el amor que me das!

grace a toi de l´amour que tu me donnes

ou merci a toi de l´amour que tu me donnes!"

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## sebxl

"merci à ta maman pour les fleurs"


----------



## languagemaster

c´est pas merci a ta maman des fleurs?

j´ai cru qu´il faut toujours le dire avec... (de)

?


----------



## Yul

Généralement dans la conversation courante,  on dit : "Merci pour les fleurs" ou "Je te remercie pour les fleurs" ("que tu m'as données" peut être sous- entendu ou non).
"Merci pour l'amour que tu me donnes" ou "Merci pour ton amour".

Que des beaux mots! 
Merci, fleurs, amour!
Yul


----------



## chics

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour.

En una carta profesional no muy formal, me gustaría añadir al final de una parrafada una coletilla que diga algo más o menos como *...y gracias por su atención/dedicación*. No se trata de la fórmula típica de dos lineas.

Pero no sé si puedo poner _merci pour votre attention_ o si _attention_ no es correcto ahí. Había pensado como alternativa algo como su dedicación o tiempo dedicado, pero _merci pour le temps que vous avez me consacré_ me suena demasiado afectado, ¿es así? ¿Hay algo más usual?

Merci (pour votre...)


----------



## Paquita

Merci pour le temps que vous m'avez consacré
Merci de m'avoir consacré un peu de votre temps
Merci de l'intérêt que vous avez porté à ma demande
Merci du temps que vous avez bien voulu passer pour moi /pour m'aider

Merci pour votre attention, lo dirás por ejemplo si mandas una carta y quieres llamar su atención = gracias por tener mi petición en cuenta..; tu quieres más bien hablar de dedicación o entrega que serían "dévouement" ; depende en tu contexto si puedes utilizar esta palabra o si sería exagerado decir : merci pour votre dévouement......


----------



## chics

Ah, sí, me refería a la atención recibida. Y la verdad es que hablando en futuro, hasta ahora lo había interpretado por "la atención vas a dar" en el sentido de atender, no de llamar la atención por encima de los demás.

Hasta que hoy se me ha encendido la luz de la sospecha... O sea, que si mando una carta con un _merci pour votre attention_, se entiende que el destinatario puede o no tenerla en cuanta y yo le pido que lo haga ¿no? Pero ¿no es una frase hecha?

Bueno, _dévouement_ (devoción ¿no?) de momento me parece exagerada, pero está bien conocerla. _Consacré_ es simplemente dedicado ¿verdad?

Creo que voy a usar tu tercera opción o la cuarta, mucho mejores que mis ideas.

Merci!!!


----------



## gustave

je crois que *gracias por su atención* y *merci de votre attention* sont de coupables allégeances de nos langues latines au "thanks for your attention" US.
les propositions de Paquita nous ramènent dans le droit chemin.


----------



## Paquita

gustave said:


> je crois que *gracias por su atención* y *merci de votre attention* sont de coupables allégeances de nos langues latines au "thanks for your attention" US.
> .


 
Más que copia del vocabulario US, lo veo relacionado con atender o atentamente o ser atento  (y no estar ) 
en francés 
= ser  atento = être attentionné, gentil, prévenant = faire preuve d'attention(s)....
= estar atento = être attentif = faire preuve ....d'attention !!!! .... cada día más gente usa "attentionné" en este sentido, pero es incorrecto


----------



## chics

Sí, en castellano se refiere a ser atento, como explica Paquita.
No se trata de una expresión nada nueva, pero no sé si tiene inflencia anglosajona.


----------



## belisa xx

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos, solo quería saber como se dice en francés. *"Gracias por el halago"*

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

*Merci pour le compliment*
Tal vez...

Espera otras opciones


Nos vemos


----------



## belisa xx

Muchas Gracias Dingo.


----------



## Lausannois

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour à tous!

je suis en train de remercier une personne et j'aimerais le faire en français avec une expression espagnole aussi pareille que possible à: "Gracias por tu gentil invitación," mais je ne sais pas s'il serait correct de dire: 

"Merci pour ta gentile invitation": où les gendres concordent mais, à la lumière de "ton invitation," j'hésite... ("Merci pour ton gentil invitation"?)

Est-ce-que vous pourrais m'aider?

Merci d'avance,
Lausannois


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- Merci de ton aimable invitation
- Merci de ta gentille invitation

¿Qué pintan los yernos?  (gendre = yerno, género = genre)
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Lausannois

Merci, Cintia&Martine, de votre aide et de votre gentille correction! 



À la prochaine,
Lausannois


----------



## anayiyis

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola:

Me gustaría saber si mi traducción es correcta: ¡ Muchas gracias por la sorpresa! *¡Merci beaucoup par la sorprise!*

Gracias.


----------



## Enterraor

Podría ser Merci de la surprise.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Merci (beaucoup) pour la surprise !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## manzanitagirl

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, me gustaria saber como puedo decir en frances " muchas gracias por tus buenos deseos, yo tambien espero conocerte un dia" . Va dirigido a una mujer.
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se suele pedir un intento de traducción pero ya que es la primera vez:

"merci beaucoup pour vos (tes) bons souhaits, moi aussi j'espère vous(te) connaître un jour"

Tú verás si la tuteas o no.


----------



## manzanitagirl

Muchas gracias Tina!
Es mi primera vez usando este servicio y no sabia como hacer, muchas gracias de nuevo ;- )


----------



## casales

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir al francés la útima frase. Podría ser:
Vous en remerciant votre compréhension.? o tiene un sentido diferente?

No podemos descargar la mercancía el lunes, sino el martes.
Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## Yulan

Hola Casales 

No soy nativa, pero diría: "Nous vous remercions pour votre compréhension et vous prions d'agréer nos salutations les plus sincères/distinguées."

Un saludo


----------



## casales

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

La formule "Merci pour votre compréhension" est tout à fait valable aussi:


> *Quitus*
> Toute demande de quitus doit être adressée par courriel à : ...
> *Merci pour votre compréhension.  *
> Source: Université de la Sorbonne.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanoak

Es una fórmula de cortesía en español, utilizada en caso de que hayas hecho esperar a alguien demasiado tiempo. Me pregunto si puedo utilizarla traducida directamente al francés, puesto que muchas expresiones se repiten en ambas lenguas. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Royane

Claro, "merci pour votre patience" se utiliza a menudo.


----------



## HPerez

¡Hola!

Quería saber la traducción para: "*Gracias por su interés*". Es para terminar una _CARTA FORMAL_.

Merci pour sa interet? También me vale: " *Gracias por su atención*" o similares.



MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------

